# 2010 m6



## freddygino (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello everyone does anybody know of a mechanic to do my smg pump and clutch? I'm in Vero Beach Florida 

Tia


----------



## ppointer (Sep 29, 2010)

I realize Pompano Beach is two hours away, but Foreign Affairs Motorsports (European Auto Repair & Performance Shop | Foreign Affairs Motorsport) are BMW experts. In fact, they have an M62 on a stand in their waiting room. They work on all of my cars.


----------

